# Some of my favorite tables



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Just a few of my favorite tables Ive done in the last year. 
Piano style table w/ 5 hardwoods and white epoxy
Mappa burl with blue epoxy
Giant BL Maple burl
Elm Burl with custom base
15' conference table 
Olivewood and epoxy console

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

Those are some gorgeous tables, the last one is my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> Those ate some gorgeous tables, that's one is my favorite.





Tony said:


> Those ate some gorgeous tables, that's one is my favorite.


Thank you kindly! Which one is your favorite? Tony, I was so incredibly busy last year making tables. I dont even like making them. So much work, time and even more money goes into making them. I would calculate how much I actually made hourly and it was depressing... And Im not cheap by any means.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

Sorry, in the Shop now and types too fast, last one is my fave.


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> Sorry, in the Shop now and types too fast, last one is my fave.


Mine too. Who would have thought purple, pink and blue would make such a beautiful table. Olivewood always helps the cause.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> Mine too. Who would have thought purple, pink and blue would make such a beautiful table. Olivewood always helps the cause.
> 
> View attachment 224144


I am obsessed with getting the perfect "galaxy" with epoxy. Its not easy and still havent perfected it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 13, 2022)

Dynamite tables! Last one is also my fav! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Dynamite tables! Last one is also my fav! Chuck


Thank you. I still have no idea why I wanted to "experiment" with purple and pink epoxy with $250 worth of Olivewood but I think it paid off. I was actually upset when it sold. I hated to see it go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice tables! Looks like.you have the epoxy table thing down.... Do you have a wide belt.sander? Would seem like a necessity for those....


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Nice tables! Looks like.you have the epoxy table thing down.... Do you have a wide belt.sander? Would seem like a necessity for those....


Thank you. Epoxy is actually simple once you learn the finicky nature of it. I wasted ALOT of $ on epoxy in the beginning. I do have one but I barely use it and never on epoxy. Youd never get those scratches out. I use a Festool RO150 starting with 220 grit and go up to 5000 grit not skipping any grits along the way. When you get to 800 grit get a spray bottle and spray water on the area youre sanding. Wet sanding is absolutely crucial. Once sanding is done you have to buff. On a dining room table I will spend 2 full days just finishing the piece. Its almost more work than its worth but its fun. I like playing with color and epoxy is the perfect vehicle for that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2022)

My favorite........ uhhhhhh......... any of them. That piano one really intrigues me. The conference table is over the top and the Olive is out of this world!

See what I did there!!


----------



## djg (Mar 14, 2022)

Amazing tables! I really like the second one. Looks like canyon lands. Beautiful work!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2022)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 14, 2022)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 15, 2022)

Very nice work, Top notch. !!!


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 15, 2022)

These are so cool.


----------

